# Rivets, bolt heads and other details.



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this on a tank and military model forum. It should be real useful for those wanting perfect rivets, bolt heads, bead welding lines or non slip steel surface.

The produce is a water slide decal with thousands of tiny rivets, bolts, etc molded onto the decal material. You apply the decals before you paint. When painted over, you then have perfect rows of rivets, bolts or whatever.

Here is a link to an assortment sheet that gives you the spacing, sizes and shapes of the rivets on some of their other sheets. 
http://www.archertransfers.com/AR88001.html
Scroll down to the bottom to see model showing a Tank component using the rivets on an HO flat car. 
They make these for several scales and in different spacings. Scales include 1:16 and 1:32 but you can select a larger or smaller prototype rivet pattern to get what you need.

B0B


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

What a neat idea! A little pricey, and I'm no fan of decal stripes, but it might be easier than thousands of rivets, especially on small scale models.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, 
Are they actually raised? The image is too small to tell.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

According to their web site, they are #D decals of sorts, so they are indeed raised. I'm curious how that works.

Here's a photo from another portion of their site, showing raised casting marks applied in the same manner.


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, they are little plastic details. The decal is just a carrier. 
They also make various hatches and hinges the same way.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's very cool! Thanks for posting that


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

That might have solved my decking problem on my center cab switcher project! Hmmm? Wonder if they (the company) will do custom layouts? Thanks for sharing Bob! 

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a cool idea. Are there different sizes to choose from? Later RJD


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

That is indeed extremely cool


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

If you go to their home page, you'll see that they also offer decal eyeballs (irises) and body tattoos in various sizes. Good illustrated tips on applying wet and dry transfers, too. 

Here's a link: http://www.archertransfers.com/


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 12/05/2008 5:40 AM
Looks like a cool idea. Are there different sizes to choose from? Later RJD
There are a lot of rivit sizes to choose from. They are made for the tank modlers 1:16 to 1:32. The smallest ones are fine for N scale tenders. The biggest ones are probably a little too big for "G" unless you are doing 7/8". A lot of the numbers could be used on truck castings. Somone there is creating a whole line of stuff for N scale, and they do custom runs too.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How cool!


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

How the heck to they make these?? Injection molds somehow? Vacuum forming? 3D printer? It's awesome! 
-Ray


----------

